# JDM Headlights for B13 Sentra



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

I have a 94' B13 chassis sentra, and was curious what the JDM headlights looked like. Do they swap right in, and if so, does anyone know who sells them? I dont want the crappy mexican lights, are the JDM's any different?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

For JDM headlights, contact RYAN_S14 on http://www.sr20forum.com. He resides in Okinawa, Japan. Every now and then he will have a Sunny headlight/grille setup for sale. See if he can help you out.

If that doesn't happen, you may also want to consider the Tsuru headlight conversion (Mexican B13s). They're quite good looking, IMO. Mossy Nissan in CA sells the Tsuru units. 

Their site is http://www.mossyperformance.com

Here is the link to their Tsuru headlight page:

http://www.mossyperformance.com/miscellaneous_products.html

Good luck.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

sorry but b13 JDM headlights look like your stock USDM headlights 

*unless you point the difference to me


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes, there is no difference. Only thing that people want from the B13 JDM Sunnys is the Sunny grille. That's about it.


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

Ahhhh... So the Mexican Sunnys are the only ones that have different headlight's. Thanks guys.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually, the Mexican ones are called Tsurus, but same difference. It's also the late models that have the new-style headlights, since the B13 is still being made at Nissan's Mexico plant. Really cool headlights, though. Get 'em!


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

The JDM grill does not have the nissan badge in it (maybe not all). The Nissan badge is replaced with a cool looking "S". I've seen one of these grills selling on ebay not too long ago. I was thinking about placing a bid on it, but the grill looked like it would only fit the 91-92 B13s (lights and grill differ between 91-92 and 93-94). Anyways, grats to whoever won it....hehehe the person probably posts on this forum.  :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you know, since they're still making the B13 in mexico, I wonder if they're still available in the 2.0L SE-R....Tha would be awesome to get a 2004 Classic SE-R


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> you know, since they're still making the B13 in mexico, I wonder if they're still available in the 2.0L SE-R....Tha would be awesome to get a 2004 Classic SE-R



Thats why I asked about the price in the other thread.  :thumbup:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

halfshaft said:


> I dont want the crappy mexican lights,


The Tsuru lights are made by Hella and have an H4 bulb with a reflector instead of a lens. I wouldn't call that crappy, in fact, it's an improvement over the crap that comes with US B13s.


----------



## SunnyGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

*I have jdm headlights.*



halfshaft said:


> I have a 94' B13 chassis sentra, and was curious what the JDM headlights looked like. Do they swap right in, and if so, does anyone know who sells them? I dont want the crappy mexican lights, are the JDM's any different?



Check out my 93 Sunnys site @ www.solosunny.onlineshowoff.com
I want to get the "crappy mexican lights".  You know anywere I can get the Tsuru headlights for cheaper than at mossy performance? Thanks, Kelsey


----------



## classicgti-r (Aug 6, 2005)

*tsuru lights*



SunnyGirl said:


> Check out my 93 Sunnys site @ www.solosunny.onlineshowoff.com
> I want to get the "crappy mexican lights".  You know anywere I can get the Tsuru headlights for cheaper than at mossy performance? Thanks, Kelsey


I have some on my classic they are a big improvement in visibility, look way better, and u can order them through courtesy nissan in richarson tx. www.courtesynissan.com


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

there is a difference in the 91-92 and the 93-94 lights the 91-92 the lens is glass and the 93-94 is plastic, but if you go with the tsuru conversion you have much better visibility at night esp. with silviana silverstars. i recomand the tsuru conversion my self cause of the fast that people mever seen it before esp honda guys, and not only that *IT IS ALL FACTORY NISSAN PARTS GUARANTED TO FIT. *


----------



## SE-R Hybryd (May 25, 2004)

Harris said:


> Yes, there is no difference. Only thing that people want from the B13 JDM Sunnys is the Sunny grille. That's about it.



OK, I will take this opportunity to clear a few things up. Please bear with me as I have never actually posted HERE before, but I pretty much live over at sr20forum. Anyway, here goes:

The statement above is not true. The USDM and JDM headlights do not appear different at first, but trust me they are. The lenses are exactly the same on '91-'92 JDM & '91-'92 USDM (both glass). The lenses are exactly the same on '93-'94 JDM & '93-'94 USDM (both plastic). However, the difference lies with the housing. On my JDM '93-'94 headlights the housing incorporates a Euro/JDM spec "city light" 5W bulb (#194 bulb). Also, the JDM housing uses a H4 headlight, similar to the Mexican Tsuru headlight. Trust me, the H4 bulbs are far superior, even with the similar JDM lens and not the crystal clear lens of the Tsurus.

Here's some other little known facts:
I have experimented with so many different headlight configurations and I know these to be facts. The USDM corner lenses will NOT work with the JDM headlights (at least with '93-'94 style) w/o modification. they will physically fit, but the bracket on top of the corner lens does not line up with the screw hole on the headlight housing. However, if you buy just the Tsuru corner lenses, they mount up perfectly to the JDM headlights. Interesting, heh? 

About the grille:
A common misconception is that the '93-'94 JDM grille is different from the '93-'94 USDM grille. They are in fact the same. Most people know that the '91-'92 JDM grille is different from the USDM grille in that the JDM grille has the "Sunny" logo instead of the Nissan badge. Both "93-'94 grilles (JDM & USDM have Nissan badges  )

After much experimentation I have figured all this stuff out.
I have bought the following for experience:
-full JDM front cut from '93-'94 Sunny SuperSaloon
-one extra set of JDM Sunny '93-'94 Headlights
-two sets '93-'94 USDM corner lenses
-two sets clear Tsuru corner lenses
-one extra set '93-94 JDM corner lenses

Anyway, I hope all this helps.


----------



## tomglenn (Jan 26, 2005)

and city lights are sweet


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I wish someone made something like it for the b14.. Would be nice to quit getting shut out besides those pos angel eyes. Ehh.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> I wish someone made something like it for the b14.. Would be nice to quit getting shut out besides those pos angel eyes. Ehh.


PM sent to ya dude!!!


----------

